# Cat 924G Wheel Loader $43k



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

2002 Cat 924G Wheel loader 24,000 hours quick coupler everything works great no leaks. Tires good and hold air. New paint. We bought it for snow removal and then did not get the account. We also have for sale an Arctic Hd14 sectional Plow with coupler. 10,500. Check out my other listings

https://bn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/cat-924g-wheel-loader/6399984385.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What repairs/rebuilds have been performed?


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe the engine trans is all mostly original. It came from a indoor tire recycler. Only the hoods and some of the rear weights have been repainted. The rest of the paint is original. This loader is very clean and has zero rust.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

once again, if you are NOT interested in an item for sale then DO NOT post in these threads...doesn't matter what you're opinion, etc. is on what is for sale. it is up to the buyer to do their home work and check on what they are buying

so, again, DO NOT post in these threads if you are not interested in buying


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Loader sold still have the plow for sale.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Was the sectional new last fall or has it just had new edges/shoes and been repainted?


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

It's brand new


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Seems like a decent price for a new sectional and coupler.


----------

